# Valet and Detailing Discounts - TTOC Members



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Website: http://www.supremecleandetailing.co.uk

Supremeclean specialist valet and detailing service are offering a 10-15% discount on valeting from silver valet up to the Platinum Valet.

And on the detailing:

Supreme detail 2 usual price £195 TTOC member price £165
Supreme detail 3 (paint correction) usual price £300 TTOC member price £225
Supreme detail 4 usual price £385 TTOC member price £300

They will also be offering Leather repairs and restoration / Convertible hood restoration / Alloy wheel repair

Unit 10, Peninsular Park, Saltash, Cornwall, PL12 6LX
Phone Nos: 0800 955 1405 and 07725 651405
Area: Plymouth/Devon/South West - we come to you


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

That's a fantastic discount for the members!

Thank-you and well done for sorting that out


----------

